# /
!
,    (     )    ?

  2- -,.
     ( -,)

    ?

----------

1.     .
2.   14001,   .
3.   .
4.   -    ,    .    ,   ,    .
5.  ()      ()     () . 
6.       .
7.       .
.

----------

-  - ,     .   ,   ,        .

----------

> .


          ?
         ?

----------

4.   -    ,    .    ,   ,    .
 !
       -  ???
 1)      
2)     (    )
        ???

----------

> ?
>          ?


      .

----------

> 4.   -    ,    .    ,   ,    .
>  !
>        -  ???
>  1)      
> 2)     (    )
>         ???


      1     2:
   1      2,         .  ,   2

----------

, ,  
     1   2

  1-   
1)   1-    
2)     3
3)      6      
  ?

 2     
1) 1     -  ()  (      3)
    -     1    
2)     (((       ???

----------

> 2     
> 1) 1     -  ()  (      3)
>     -     1    
> 2)     (((       ???


 ,  .        -. ..       ,   1   ,   2     .
         ,

----------

> ,  .        -. ..       ,   1   ,   2     .
>          ,


     ?
          / (    )  50/50

----------

> 1-   
> 1)   1-    
> 2)     3
> 3)      6      
>   ?


1.         ,  .
          (      ).        ,      .
2.   1         .         
3.   1              ,    (    ).    -

----------

> ?
>           / (    )  50/50


  ,         -. ..            ,    .
     ?

----------

:
    .    ,        ?
      ,          ...

----------

> :
>     .    ,        ?
>       ,          ...


  ,

----------

> ,


,  .....((((
   ?

----------


## sarakot

*,*
   :
1.       ,      ;
2. 2-    ,    1-  3-.
3.    2 .
-       .       13001 () ( )  14001 ()(   )

----------

> ?


  50/50
      ))))

----------

> ,


 ,           ,    (    )         - -

----------

> 50/50
>       ))))


    .    50%

----------

> *,*
>    :
> 1.       ,      ;
> 2. 2-    ,    1-  3-.
> 3.    2 .
> -       .       13001 () ( )  14001 ()(   )


-   ,   .2    .  ,    ...      .
              ...
      ,    , ,       ,  -

----------


## Egregor

> ,    ...


      ,   .
    ,    2 ,   -  (    ),       3- .       ,     50/50.
  -  2-      3- ,       (     ).
     ,         .

----------

> .    50%


      ?
       ?
    -  ?
     !!!

----------

> ?
>        ?
>     -  ?
>      !!!


   2,      .

----------

,      46 ,         . ,       .  ,               14001   13001,            .

----------


## Egregor

> -  ?


,     .
  21,   ,    ,     .

----------

> ,      46 ,         . ,       .  ,               14001   13001,            .


       ,    .        .

----------

:   46     ,             ,        . ...   ...

----------

.             ,     ,    -.       (       ).           ,    ,             (   ).

----------

,     ,    ,          .

----------


## Delcon

!

      -       .
==================================

*,  (6%),  * .
     (-1, -2  -3)    : 45%, 45%  10% .
  10.000 .

          .     415  .

            (.).  -4  105 .,  -5  310 .

     (    ,      10  ):
-1 = 32%
-2 = 32%
-3 = 10%
-4 = 6%
-5 = 20%

 (,   )  ,      .    -      ,        .

,       13%  ,      .

1)         .  .

 . 

2)   -   - ,    ..     ,  (6%)   ?

3)        -   ,    . 

4)      ?    - ?

 !

P.S.  ,         -  ,  .

----------


## Lekcheto

,         (, ).   ,  "    14001.                .          ,      ,         ).  ,     ...    .       5000.   2     5000.       ( ,   25%).   20000.    25%.   13001 ,   20000.

----------


## Leila

> ,     ...


 ,   14001,     13001.     20000 .  13-   ,        10000 .   14-      ,  .

----------


## Lekcheto

,      46-  (),  ,     .    ..)

----------


## Leila

> ,      46-  (),  ,     .


  :Smilie: 



> ..)


  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:      ( 100%) , ( )   .
1)        ?
2)    ?

----------


## sarakot

> ( 100%) , ( )   .
> 1)        ?
> 2)    ?


- . 14 .,     
     ..         .

----------

> - . 14 .,     
>      ..          .


!       ,    ,     13-  ?
   -      ,      .   !

----------


## Leila

> 13-  ?


14-.



> -      ,      .   !


    .

----------


## sarakot

> 


    +.13

----------

> +.13


  !!!

----------

> !!!


,   !    1           ?

----------

> +.13


,   !    1           ?

----------

,     ..  ,  -   1000


1- 
2- .  ..
 - 1000 . ..% 
 - .... . ...% 
3 -    .

 -   
   !

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,,  ,

----------


## sarakot

> 1

----------


## sarakot

> 1-


          , ..         .... :Big Grin:

----------


## _

! 
, !!!
   .             .      (   ), , ,  -     ,  14   ( . ).     (    ).     ,             ,   -     ,              . , ,     .   ?

----------


## Leila

> (   ), , ,  -     ,  14   ( . ).     (    ).


  .  -  (. 26   )     ;  -      (. 21   )     ,      .



> ,             ,   -     ,              . , ,     .  ?


    ,      (, ,     30- ).

----------


## _

,    !
     2 . .14    4        .     14 ,      ?

----------


## _

. , , ,   . ..    ,              . (    ?).

----------


## Leila

> .14    4        .     14 ,      ?


    14- .



> . , , ,   . ..   ,              . (    ?).


      .        .        ,       .    ,        "    ".

----------


## _

,   ,  .14.      ?       (     . ).     ?

----------


## sarakot

*_*, 
 -    ?
   ,

----------


## _

.  .14     .     .      ?

----------


## _

.14.        .   -    .-  ?

----------


## Leila

> .  .14     .


       14001  -.    -  .

----------


## _

..     .14 ,    ?
(   ,        ,   .14  .. . .)
 "     ",    -    . 14  -????

----------


## sarakot

*_*, 
 :Big Grin: 
    ,     /....
( , ,         .
           .
.14   (    46-).

----------


## _

!
,   :     ....
  .
   :  .14   ( )   - .    -  .
    ,         . ???

----------


## sarakot

> ,         .



 :             ,    .

----------


## Leila

*_*, *sarakot*, -        ( 2- , )  :Smilie:

----------


## _

sarakot,    ! :Big Grin: 
  .... !

----------


## _

Leila,      .
  ,       ,     . !

----------


## Svetlana79

,        ?

----------


## Leila

*Svetlana79*,    :Wink:

----------


## dalipis86

!  ,     :        .,        ,     ,      ,              ,      ?      ?

----------


## Svetlana79

,      ,

----------


## Svetlana79

*Leila*,     ,      .  ,   .     100%.  300 000 .,     .               50%  50%.        (   ).         .    ,   :
1.            .    ,   .
2.           .
3.    .
4.         300 000 .  .
5.       (   13001, 14001,  , ,       .

 .

----------


## Leila

> ,      ,


  :Embarrassment:   .



> 1.            .    ,   .


.         (  ,        . 2 . 19   ).       .



> 2.           .


   -  ,         ,    ,      (   ,   . 2 . 19   ).



> 3.    .
> 4.         300 000 .  .


,     ,   .



> 5.       (   13001, 14001,  , ,       .


+  - .

----------


## Leila

> !  ,     :        .,        ,     ,      ,              ,      ?      ?


   .    . . . 2 . 19   .

----------


## Lekcheto

,    .  !     ?

----------


## Leila

:Smilie:  ,  .

----------


## Lekcheto

,     (  ),     ,      .

----------


## SRLetchik

!
           .
 , ,   

: 
  ʻ  ,   .  80.42.   10 .
     ,          51.53  52.46 ( ?)

   :
1        ʻ (  )       10 .
2        (     14 )

  :
1 .
       :
)         
     ʻ 
22.05.12 
      111111   25.02.02

                ʻ

              ʻ. 
                ʻ   10 000 ( )  .             ʻ         ʻ.                 ʻ,         50 ()   . 
  .
)    
 
    ʻ

22.05.12
,    ( 222 ,   :  ),        ʻ:
1.          ʻ          10 000   20 000       ..  :
              Acer ASPIRE 7250G  10 000 .
 2. ,             10 000 .

      ʻ  ..             .
3.         :
-  ..     50%     10 000 .
-  ..    50%     10 000 ;
 4.                     
   ..
)  
 
 ʻ
22.05.12
   :  ..    ʻ. 
     ..,         ʻ         
              Acer ASPIRE 7250G  10 000 ,    ʻ     .


ʻ ____________ ..

_____________________  ..


)      
( )
 -  13001 (   ,    13- ???)
 -   14001     ( -  ,      )    14- ???
 -     2- .
 -   
 - ,    (    )
 -     (?)
 -     

2 .

 -      .



 ""
      ""



                     ""         . 
                  50%    .
 .

 -     ( )     -
1.  ,  ,   50%     10000 ( ) .,          ,      .
2. ,    ,  ,           100%,    20 000  ( ) .
,             ? 
-  14001 (  ???)

   !!!!

----------


## sarakot

> (?)


 :800 . /

1   , (     ,     .13)      . 14
2          -.14( :Smilie:

----------


## SRLetchik

.

       ?




> 2          -.14(


              14          ?

----------


## sarakot

> ??


  :Smilie: ,   





> 14

----------

. 
   ,      .
:
 "",  -  ,   10000 .,  6%.
:
     .
: 
      "" (   -,  10000 .,  6%,  ,    ,    .)
:
1.     ""    ,      50%,    10000 .,     )
2.     ""     20000,     "",     (        50%  10000,    )
3.         .
4.   2 .
5.  800 .  182 1 08 07010 01 1000 110
6. . 13001  4 .
7. . 14001  9 .

    ,      46-   (   2 .)

  :
1.  . 13001      .3    20000 ?      ?
2.  . 14001       -    . 6      10000  50% ?     , .     11.1 , . 11.2.1 50% ?
3.       ?
4.     ?
5.  . 14001    ,    .2.3  .2.4,         ?
6.  ?

  ! !

----------


## sarakot

> :
> 1.  . 13001      .3    20000 ?      ?







> 2.  . 14001       -    . 6   
>    10000  50% ?


,  




> 3.       ?







> 5.  . 14001    ,    .2.3  .2.4,         ?

----------

!

----------


## Ripley

:           .   (),   .         ,      .          .     -             .   ?

----------


## Leila

> ,      .


...         (. . 24   ).
*Ripley*,      ,  ,     .        ,  ,    .   -      .  .   :  14001,  -,     .             ,     .

----------


## Ripley

)  .



> ...         (. . 24   ).
> *Ripley*,      ,  ,     .        ,  ,    .   -      .  .   :  14001,  -,     .             ,     .


     :    ?        ,          .

----------


## Ripley

.    ,      ?

----------


## Leila

> :    ?        ,          .


,   , . 24       :Smilie:  . 4  : "...    ,        ,        ,      ,              ,          .
      ,        ,                       ,     ."



> .    ,      ?


  .    ?   -     .    ...       (     )?   .

----------


## Ripley

> .    ?   -     .    ...       (     )?   .


      ,         ,     .     2009.       :Wink: 

   .  -  .            ?                ?           ,         ?

----------


## Leila

> ,         ,     .     2009.


 ,  ,       (    )  .



> ?


      ,           .      .



> ?           ,         ?


      (          ).          -         .

----------

.
, ,   .      ,    .        .  -.    ,     ..   (     )
1.        
2.  . 
( 1  2 ?)
3.   
+    -               (    ?)    ?

----------


## sarakot

**, 
     ?

 .14    () .
   .13 ( )  ..    (     2- .)
  +

----------

> ?


      ?   ?     ,      ?     *   :   * *  (       ) ?

----------

()      ?

----------


## sarakot

> ?   ?     ,      ?     *   :   * *  (       ) ?


    - 
         ,         ,      (      )
, -     ?

----------

> -


 



> . 8 . 23                   .      ,      .             , .    N 10,   N 03-6/  29  2003 .          ,    ,    ,          (. 3 . 26   ).        ,      10 000 .,                10 000 .                             .


    10000,     ?




> , -     ?


 7

----------

,    :
 10000
    2500
    2000
     ? 500 .?       ?

     ?



> ()          .               .
>     6.1  8  23   8  1998 .  14-.
>     ()            (. 2 . 2 . 14   8  1998 .  14-).
> ,        ,         .

----------


## sarakot

> ?


    ,         25%     2000?  250 .    . 3- .

----------

> 


?       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53480475 ?




> 25%     2000? 250 .


   ?  -      25%   250 :/   (2500/10000)*2000=500.
          ,            . ..           ?     ,          10    03-6/.  29  2003        . ..          (II .)?

----------


## sarakot

> ?       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53480475 ?


     ,         :Smilie: ,    ...

----------

.         ,    2     .    , ..   ?                 ?   ,    0 ..   ?

  -   .    



> -;
>           , ,  (      );
>             ();
>          -,       ;
>         .


      ?

----------

> 


  .          - ..   ..       ?

----------


## sarakot

> ?

----------


## sarakot

> -;


  ?



> .


      -   

   / , ,  / () .14,   ( )
   - ,

----------


## sarakot

> ?


.13++2 . .. ( .)+800 ./,
.14 .   
  (    )

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,
  ,  ,
     ,      ,        ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

?

----------


## Sarov

.
   2008 .   . 2   50%
       ( ).
                 ?

----------


## sarakot

*Sarov*,      ? 
     .14,             (     )

----------


## Sarov

. ..   14-,         ? 14-   ?

----------


## sarakot

> 14-   ?


//// :yes:

----------


## Sarov

*sarakot*,    ,      14- ?  ,   ( 100%   ),  .    ?

----------


## sarakot

> *sarakot*,    ,      14- ?  ,   ( 100%   ),  .    ?


.14        ,  

     - (    ,  .          ,  .13   .    800 .)
    :  .13   . 14

----------


## Sarov

,      ... ..   14 - ?    ,   -  0? 
1.      14-      50%    .    
2.          14-   0-   ( )  13-    ?

----------


## sarakot

*Sarov*, 
 .14    - ,  - ( 100%),   :1.  -2. -5. "0"
.13- ( ..  2- .)
     ,    :  .14   .13 !

----------


## Sarov

*sarakot*, !        0   ?     ?

----------


## sarakot

> [


  :Smilie:

----------


## Sarov

,  14-  .   13-  :Smilie:            ?      14-    ,   ?

----------


## sarakot

> ,  14-  .   13-            ?      14-    ,   ?


    .13 .14,  .13       ,    .14, ..     100% :Smilie: 
:    46- ,      .

----------


## Sarov

46-     .     14-   :   50%     100% - . ..  13-    ?  -    100%?

----------


## sarakot

> 100%?


...... :yes:

----------


## Sarov

!

----------

, ,  ,  ?

----------


## Sarov

, .   13  14            ?
           ?

----------


## sarakot

> .   13  14


     . 13?



> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Sarov

14          "   "        "   "?

----------


## sarakot

> "   "

----------


## Sarov

14-  13- ?    0,   .      ,    ?          .

----------


## sarakot

*Sarov*,  . 14      .
 . 13

----------


## Sarov

,   ,         ?
             ?

----------


## sarakot

> ,   ,         ?
>              ?


 
     (   )
 (2 .) ,

----------


## Sarov

14001         .          .

----------


## sarakot

*Sarov*,       -?     -()      -....           .

----------


## Sarov

,   .  "   " ..             .    .    ,        .

----------


## Skayt

...     1    50%  50%  . 
,   ,   ,   ""    .   -   (     ,    ...) ,   -          ((

----------


## Leila

*Skayt*,            ,  .      -  (   ).    .   ,      ? ,   :  14001 (),  -  ,    . 
,      ,      ,    ,      (   ).         .
     ,     .

----------


## pr-off

-     ?
   ?  -?

----------


## Leila

> -     ?


, .

----------


## Karamel

,   .      ,       .     . .   ,      ???  ,  .

----------


## Leila

.

----------


## pr-off

> :
> 1.             (        . 2 . 19   ).
> 2.    :
> 1)	                ,
> 2)	     , 
> 3)	        ,
> 4)	      (.. ), 
> 5)	            ,         ,
> 6)	    ,
> ...


          (  )        . , .

1)  13001     ?
2)  14001     ?
3)               ,      ?
4)      ?   ,      ,     .
5)               ? 
6)     -      (    ,      )?
7)     -              ?
8)       ?
9) "   +    + " -  ? ? ?

 - .      .

!

----------


## sarakot

*pr-off*, 
1,2  ,     (    )
3- 
4- 
5  
6  (. 1,2)
8 -,   
9   2- .       

: 


> 


- ! :Big Grin:

----------


## pr-off

.
 1,2  " "?     ?

----------


## pr-off

,      13001  14001  -   ?

----------


## sarakot

> ?


       " "    




> 13001  14001  -


    01.07. 2009 .13  ,  .14  . (..""),
  01.07.2009      --- ----,
  01.07.2009  .13  .     .,  . 14   .

----------


## Sarov

?         ?

----------


## pr-off

> " "


  ,    , .. ?     ?

----------


## Leila

- ,       .        .

----------


## pr-off

> - ,       .        .


..      , ,  11.10.12   ,           ? 
    ,       .  ,          ?

 ?

----------


## pr-off

-.  ?

----------


## Sarov

?         ?

----------


## sarakot

> 





> 


 :yes:

----------


## Natalia116

!    :
  : 3  - 1 - 150. 50%,     2-135.. 45%,     3 -15.. 5%    300,.

    1  3       2   (    1  ) ..

----------

